# Anyone try the surf today ??



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone try the surf today ? Water color looks good from what I can see on the cams. Is it real or just wishful thinking because I'm off tomorrow..


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

did you go? i hear it looks good








Surf Video Cam


Live from atop Hospitality Health ER




www.galveston.com


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

roundman said:


> did you go? i hear it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't get any feedback so I passed...


----------



## Tmenard (6 mo ago)

Hit surf this AM. Rough close to San Luis Pass but scratched out two limits of trout to 22” and on big girl red at 40lns that swam fior another day. Fish were iscattered from first gut out to third bar. All on golden bombs freelined.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

yeah, they're in the surf... these windy afternoons are keeping it hard to fish.. .but the fish are still in it.. even in the first gut.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

troutsupport said:


> yeah, they're in the surf... these windy afternoons are keeping it hard to fish.. .but the fish are still in it.. even in the first gut.


Last time I secretly hit the surf, it was a little rough but I caught all my fish in the first gut while everyone else was walking out to the second. 52MR I custom painted knocked em out in about 30 minutes. Caught 13 trout, let em swim and called it a day.


----------



## Tmenard (6 mo ago)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> Last time I secretly hit the surf, it was a little rough but I caught all my fish in the first gut while everyone else was walking out to the second. 52MR I custom painted knocked em out in about 30 minutes. Caught 13 trout, let em swim and called it a day.


Hit the surf yesterday evening south of San Luis Pass and limited on trout on backside slope of 1st bar.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

When y'all are fishing the first gut, are you fishing parallel to the shore, or dropping into the gut from the first bar and coming across the gut with your lure presentation? I have always wondered this, as I haven't caught much before in the first gut, but maybe I am doing it wrong.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Aggieangler said:


> When y'all are fishing the first gut, are you fishing parallel to the shore, or dropping into the gut from the first bar and coming across the gut with your lure presentation? I have always wondered this, as I haven't caught much before in the first gut, but maybe I am doing it wrong.


both. gotta see how they want it and where they're at


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree that you just have to figure it out but the best advice is to not ignore the 1st gut. Fish the 1st gut with the same attention and approach as you do the 2nd gut or 3rd guts. The 1st gut is a channel that attracts and holds baitfish due to waves pushing the plankton and other tiny food sources against the shore. I’ve caught fish from the 1st gut during the middle of the day.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info everyone. Next time I am in the surf I will give the 1st gut due attention.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I hit Surfside on Wed 9/1. The N wind flattened out the surf to a manageable condition and the water looked nice. Large schools of mullet were swimming in the guts. Fished several soft plastics, different colors and different weights. Plum colored rat tail Bass Assassin got the hits and also had the most follows. C&R’ed four (4) 17”-18” trout and lots of lady fish. Had one bigger trout pull free and ended up with something odd.

I get a solid hit and drag starts peeling. Definitely had some weight and it definitely was not another ladyfish. The fish swims toward and past me as I keep a taught line and try to turn her around. I see the large grey outline and could tell it was a nice trout. Then the hook feels like it pulls free but something is still on the line as I feel the weight but no fight. I pull up a 12” ladyfish that was hooked in the side. But the lady fish is dead, scales missing and the head is messed up and blood is dripping from its mouth. Was this in the trout’s mouth and I pulled it out? I wonder…..


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

The wind forecast in the Surfside/Galveston area has a little North wind mixed in for the next several days (Wed - Mon), the wind speeds are moderate, and the chances for rain are decreasing. The surf should be very tolerable or flat during those days.


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

Went to surfside entrance 3. Water was clear with a north win. Caught a lot of trout with good size in the first gut. Also caught a lot of lady fish. Birds where working everywhere chasing schools of chad. Caught all fish on mirror dines. Birds disappeared around 9 and so did the trout. Surf was not flat.. it had some good rollers but still very fishable.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Fished Surfside on Sat 9/10. Surf had small gentle rollers and I could clearly see my feet in waist deep water. Zero trout for me on arties and I never saw any bait soakers around me bowed up either. There was not much schooling bait fish action and zero bird action. In the afternoon, I caught lots of good sized whiting and small pompano when I was targeting pinfish to soak in the surf. I discovered that trout didn’t want pinfish either that day either. The moon was almost full and I have never done well on full moon days.

There were a handful of bay boats running in the calm surf. I could hear and see one in the distance and it appeared they were coming my way but they were still a long ways out. Sure enough, they pull up to 2nd bar directly behind my parked car on the beach, anchored, and dropped lines. Amazing. There were hundreds of yards of open shoreline on either side of me as not many people were wading the surf. I got out of the water, back into my car, and moved. Grrrrrr.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

3 man limit on trout at the Brazos surf. All on top water and paddle tails. Back to the ramp by noon. That was a good hit and run day for us. We got lucky and found bait busting on the surf.


----------

